# IVF - cystitus



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Hope someone can help.  I'm day 6 of d/r on a day 2 long protocol ivf.

Three weeks ago I had cistitis (sorry about the spelling) which cleared up after a 3 day course of antibiotics.  Unfortunately I've got it again.  Will I be able to take antibiotics again?  I'm really worried that my cycle will be cancelled.

Thanks for you help....need to dash to the loo again  .

Becca
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You can take anti b's during down reg without a problem. Go to see your GP asap so it can be resolved sooner rather than later. May be worthwhile having urine sent for analysis so right anti b's prescribed. In the mean time drink lots esp. cranberry!!

Ruth


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

reb,
cystitis and i go way back.  i've been drinking my 3 litres of water a day with a dash of cranberry jiuce in each glass.  makes the water less boring and tesco do a nice organic cranberry juice.


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks girls, I've started drinking loads and bought some cranberry juice.

Many thanks

Becca


----------

